# He's back!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Richard Rutt (May 14, 2009)

Due to the large number of requests, we are bringing Jimmy Vanhove back for 1 month!! For those of you that don't know Jimmy, he is currently the #1 Ranked French Ring Decoy, and will be decoying the French Finals this year. not only is he a very talented decoy, he is an excellent teacher and very patient, and he has skills that are able to be learned and duplicated. He will be able to demonstrate and teach techniques, that will improve any ones skill level, from training decoys to trial decoys. Jimmy will be arriving on April 6th and staying until May 5th. During that time he will be assisting at the ARF Decoy seminar, hosted by Central Ohio Ringsports, April 9-11th. He will be instructing at the Decoy Formation, hosted by Pennswoods Ring Club, April 24-25th. and he will be decoying a French ring trial, hosted by Pennswoods Ring Club, May 1-2nd. The decoy formation is open to Decoys of all levels, it is for trial as well as training Decoys, and it is a Requirement, prior to attending a decoy selection. In between these events, Jimmy will be available for private lessons, either to work your dog, or improve your decoy skills. For more info check the ARF events calender or contact;

Wade Morrell at:
[email protected] or 614-537-7171 

or Richard Rutt at:
rru[email protected]


----------



## Richard Bonilla (Nov 12, 2009)

I Just had the pleasure of being the Judge in Canada where Jimmy was one of the decoys
and anyone who has the chance to work with Jimmy should, He is EXCELLENT..
Richard Bonilla


----------



## Jerry Cudahy (Feb 18, 2010)

Kudos to the two Ricks. =D>


----------

